# Silver sneakers



## Flyagent (Dec 18, 2018)

Depending on what supplement you have you can get a free gym membership threw  silver sneekers


----------



## terry123 (Dec 18, 2018)

My Humana PPO advantage plan has a silver sneakers benefit and I plan to learn more abut it after the New Year when I have more time.


----------



## Chucktin (Dec 19, 2018)

(Non-PC comment) women seem to like these type of memberships. Not for me, I'm not into herd activities.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 19, 2018)

I know someone with a Silver Sneekers membership and she gets a free pass in to “Curves “ for women and goes everyday. She goes more for the social activities than the exercise and says she loves it. She’s single and this keeps her from feeling lonely. It wouldn’t be for me either but it’s great for people who wish to be more social.


----------



## Flyagent (Dec 19, 2018)

as an agent i have men and woman that are concerned about excersizing


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 19, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I know someone with a Silver Sneekers membership and she gets a free pass in to “Curves “ for women and goes everyday. She goes more for the social activities than the exercise and says she loves it. She’s single and this keeps her from feeling lonely. It wouldn’t be for me either but it’s great for people who wish to be more social.




That would be me and you are right, I love it.  I wasn't sure if I should even join at first and I think I had my silver sneakers for a whole year before I did.

I was having a lot of anxiety issues and some depression and now they are gone.  It was the BEST thing for me and people that know me say they can see a difference.

Today is their Christmas party and I'm looking forward to it, Ive met such lovely ladies there.

I also joined some other gyms thru Silver Sneakers but I don't really like them...they're the huge ones with all the exercise equipment...it's boring.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 19, 2018)

Yes it was you but I wasn’t sure if I should have added your name or not.
I think it’s truly a fabulous idea and am glad it’s available for you. Have a great time at your Christmas party  :grin:


----------



## Flyagent (Dec 19, 2018)

well the goal is to staying healthy keep shining CeeCee


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 19, 2018)

It amuses me that so many people stress how wonderful/important the free gym memberships offered in Medicare supplement plans are but I don't know anyone that really uses the benefit.

I would rather have a coupon for the local Dunkin'. layful:nthego:


----------



## Keesha (Dec 19, 2018)

Who’s stressin’ layful:


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 19, 2018)

Flyagent said:


> well the goal is to staying healthy keep shining CeeCee



Thank You!  Ive always eaten healthy but exercise wasn't a big part of the picture...now it is.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 19, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> It amuses me that so many people stress how wonderful/important the free gym memberships offered in Medicare supplement plans are but I don't know anyone that really uses the benefit.
> 
> I would rather have a coupon for the local Dunkin'. layful:nthego:




Actually, Many of the ladies at my Curves are through Silver Sneakers, which is nice because that means they're in my age group.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 19, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Actually, Many of the ladies at my Curves are through Silver Sneakers, which is nice because that means they're in my age group.


And you can all go out to Dunkin donuts after your workout if you wanted to. :laugh:


----------



## Flyagent (Dec 19, 2018)

like dunkin donuts is important to you a free gym membership is helpful for one that want to stay healthy


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 19, 2018)

Keesha said:


> And you can all go out to Dunkin donuts after your workout if you wanted to. :laugh:




Lol Keesha...Some might!  There are more ladies that are slim than heavy at the time I go which is around 8:00 am.  A few heavier ones but one lady has lost 42 lbs...doing Weight Watchers  and Curves.

Another lady has lost 22 lbs.

We do have a lunch out at a diffrent restaurant every 3rd Wednesday of the month.  It's optional of course.  Ive been to two of them since Ive joined.  Only reason I didn't go to one or two other ones is that I was out of town.

Ive only been going for a few months, not sure exactly when I joined...maybe August?


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 19, 2018)

Another plus is that I got this cute and comfortable Curves jacket at cost for only $10!  It's says Curves on it but very tiny.  The owner and manager of my Curves are both very nice...another plus.

i don't know if all Curves are similar but I'm very lucky with mine and the added bonus is that I can walk to it...adding more exercise with the walk. 

No negatives for me so far...


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 19, 2018)

One last thing....Curves also offers Zumba classes.  I'm trying to talk the owner into doing Yoga too....she said they're thinking about it.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2018)

I have a Silver Sneakers membership.  I use mine and know a lot of people who use theirs, also.  I started using mine not long after I had my hips replaced, to build my strength back up.  I had sort of gone to pot after so long not being able to do much of anything.


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 19, 2018)

My plan has had a Silver Sn for many years. I used it a LOT , for a nice old-lady-aerobics class until the really good instructor left & always for year round swimming several times a week at a really good chain of health clubs. Now since my hip replacement fallout ruined my life, I go mainly for the Stepper machine. Socializing isn't required if you're not into that, but in my experience everyone is friendly & non judgmental.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2018)

I have a free membership to the fitness center because of my Medicare, and I like to exercise there whenever possible.  Nice to have access to all the different cardio and weight machines.  I don't actually go to the official Silver Sneakers class, maybe when I'm older, but for now I like to just work out alone and in my own way.  I'd do Zumba class again because I like music, but the classes are morning and evening, I'd rather go mid-day.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> One last thing....Curves also offers Zumba classes.  I'm trying to talk the owner into doing Yoga too....she said they're thinking about it.



CeeCee, have you gone to the Zumba classes?  I used to really like them years back when the gym was really close to my house and the Zumba was held in late afternoon.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 19, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> CeeCee, have you gone to the Zumba classes?  I used to really like them years back when the gym was really close to my house and the Zumba was held in late afternoon.



No, I haven't...They're at night, plus I need to get back in better shape for Zumba.  Did do it many years ago....fun.

There is one member, she's 93 and she does the Zumba...Ive only met her at a luncheon but she's in great shape!


----------



## Keesha (Dec 19, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Lol Keesha...Some might!  There are more ladies that are slim than heavy at the time I go which is around 8:00 am.  A few heavier ones but one lady has lost 42 lbs...doing Weight Watchers  and Curves.
> 
> Another lady has lost 22 lbs.
> 
> ...


There are a group of older women where I go and they are in better shape than most of the other younger women there. I feel like high fiving them and I don’t even do that kind of stuff but I’m so proud of them. They really show that being active is more of an attitude and state of mind than anything. These elderly ladies perk the place up some. 

Older women these days are way different than decades ago. We can still be cool with swag!


----------



## hearlady (Jan 21, 2019)

I don't have it but I think Silver Sneakers is a great benefit. Whenever I'm raking and doing a lot of heavy work in the yard I consider it my free gym membership. Bonus: Natural tanning bed included!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 24, 2019)

We have the Silver Sneakers with our Humana Medicare supplement, and we use it almost every day !  My husband likes to work out and lift weights, and I enjoy swimming and doing water exercises, so it is something that we do together, but separately, and both enjoy immensely . 
The fitness center also has the regular Silver Sneakers exercise classes, but we do not bother with those because we would have to be there at a specific time for the classes. This way, we just fit it into our schedule however it works best and spend about an hour exercising. 
Humana also has a program called GO365, and they give you points for exercising, and then you can get a gift card for places like Amazon or Walmart with your points.


----------



## Geezerette (Apr 24, 2019)

I've been a silver sneakers member ever since my health plan started offering it. Up until a couple of years ago I was a year round several times a week swimmer & with that I saved hundreds that I was paying at a different health club. Ive been ona walker most of the time since I broke r.  femur in 1/2017, so haven't  the used the membership since. Would love to get back into the water.


----------



## n_brown (Aug 25, 2019)

Kaiser Permanente  offers Silver & Fit, which in turn pays for the Fitness Center membership where I attend the Silver Sneakers classes.


----------

